# Can veneer scratches be repaired?



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

I have an antique chest that was being stripped of newer paint. The drawers have a walnut burl veneer on them. One got a bunch of scratches from being sanded in one place (swift move...not). Is there anyway to take the veneer down to remove the scratches? Most recommendations I get is cut the veneer off/out and replace with new best match veneer. Problem with that is how old the veneer is under the paint and the coloring of it now. New stuff will stick out like a sore thumb. Ideas?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I have not seen the scratches...nor do I know how deep they are. Laquer Blend color sticks can help with the right hands. If they are not too deep...scraping or light sanding and color matching is a possibility. A pro can work wonders... It all depends on what type of repair you`re looking for and how much you want to spend. Do you know the value of the piece? Some Antiques can loose value if re-finished. Rick


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks. Scratches are not real deep at all. This dresser was an old piece that probably looked great until my mother painted it with one of those French white antique kits. The ones where you wipe gold over the white for that old French antique look. It was the 60's and antiques were still mostly a hobby not the way to riches. So this piece has lost any value it used to have. I'm stripping the faux "antique" paint and taking it back to the wood, walnut and . I need to check the veneer thickness as the construction looks pretty old, hand cut dadoes and dovetails. So the veneer my be thicker than what we see today. 

I have some money and a lot of patience. I'd like to fix it myself if possible.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I would look the piece over (if you have`nt already) real closely...to see if you can find the edge of the vaneer. And don`t take for granted that it`s that thick everywhere...who knows how many times it`s been sanded. If you find a place where the vaneer needs replacing...you can carefully delaminate it using laquer thiner. If it`s all walnut...you`re going to have a real nice piece of furniture when it`s done! Some of the glue joints might be failing and need regluing. There are all kinds of ways to get failing joints apart. Some use a block of wood and a mallet...I like to desolve some of the old glue first. Citric acid comes in powder form...mixed 1 to 1 with water works well. Try scraping to remove the scratches. Take your time...and stay in touch...maybe someone else can add some advice too!! Hope all goes well! Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You should first try just wetting the scratches with water to raise the grain. On some repairs that method will expand the wood within the scratch to be able to flatten out with sanding when dry. 

If the scratches are cross grain you might have to do some serious sanding with the grain to get them out. If they are with the grain not so much, and won't be as noticeable. You stand the chance of going through the veneer. If replacing the section is possible, that might save you the fire drill of sanding. If you remove the veneer you should use a heat gun and a flat spatula to lift it off. Try not to get any joinery hot.


----------



## whirichardson (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Here more info about this veneer situation. The veneer is only on the drawer fronts. Top is a single marble piece. The drawers have the walnut burl veneer inside a built up moulding that surrounds the veneer. The moulding has a thin square edge piece glued into a groove cut into the top of the moulding. While stripping the paint a bit of the moulding has come loose but not off. I expect I'll need to finish by removing the moulding and regluing it. This will allow me access the to the veneer. I'll try fixing it and if your tips don't fix it I can then carefully remove it and replace that piece. It's one side of a drawer out of four drawers. I was more carefull after that one.


----------

